# Carvers in IA



## Magnum783 (Dec 25, 2007)

Is there any wood carvers located in northern IA that would be able to carve me a bear either that or are there in any located in near Cheyenne WY as that is where I am moving to. Yes I will change my Avitar soon but right now I am living with my in-laws in move here. 
Thanks for all your help.
Jared


----------



## carvinmark (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jared,
You can check out www.chainsawsculptors.com You can get hooked up, good luck with your move.


----------

